# Generations and Resurgance in Art House Horror



## ChocStar (Jan 24, 2020)

I understand that this isn't a comprehensive study of generations because some people just aren't "horror people" or even those who enjoy a scary movie every once and a while. HOWEVER, horror is a very reliable indicator of the fears of a generation.

This will mostly involve Gen X, Y and Z, but Baby Boomers can also respond, for clarity.

In the early 00s there was a Horror Revival that could have easily been called Slasher Revival. Most of the films re-done were heavily violent and were based on pre-existing films from the 70s and 80s. Gen X were the directors of these films usually, but Gen Y/Millennials made them successful and on-going as a trend. Probably because the oldest of Gen Y recognized these films almost as much as Gen X, and may have been even more sentimental towards them because being exposed to them at a younger age, while the younger Gen Y was seeing versions of the films for the very first time. 

Now there's art house horror revival. This time Millennials are making them and Gen Z is keeping them popular (for the most part). This is extremely important as a cultural movement because we haven't really seen this since the mid-70s. Art House horror was originally an Italian thing specifically, broadly European, starting in the 60s, then spilled over to Canada and the United States in the early 1970s. This has to mean SOMETHING. Because while individual art house horror attempts have been made over the years, since 2015 we've had:

1) The Witch
2) Get Out
3) Mother!
4) Hereditary
5) The Killing of a Sacred Deer
6) Us
7) Midsommar
8) The Lighthouse
9) Suspiria 
10)???? (maybe forgetting something)

These films are more dramas than overt horror films, they're long and winding and complex, with in-depth social themes and huge plots, and are more under-the-skin disturbing than truly scary. They all have a vein of pretentiousness or "WTF" through them too which means they don't appeal to everyone, and some may even be off putting to people who like indie films if they're trying to be weird for the sake of being weird. 

What do you think this means?


----------

